# peanut butter blossoms w/o the peanuts



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I am wanting to make the peanut butter blossoms cookies w/ the hersheys kiss in it for x-mas gifts. My son can't have peanuts, pecans walmuts or hickories.

I have tried to sub sugar cookies for the peanut butter cookies and it has not worked. the cookies flatten out too much. Do you cook these in a mold? how do they keep them uniform?

Has anyone tried to make the cookie w/o the peanut butter? I also have a snickerdoodle recipe that I think would be great for this. as would a cinnimon snap. 

Any help would be great.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I haven't tried it but what about using almond butter? I did a search for "almond butter blossoms" and quite a few recipes came up. ETA: It looks like the same recipe over and over. http://www.bhg.com/recipe/cookies/almond-butter-blossoms/


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I've done oatmeal cookies with choc chips on top and with kisses.


----------



## acreagemom (Nov 7, 2009)

Your recipe reminded me of one my girlfriend makes. however it has no peanut butter. I had never heard of your recipe before but when i went to look for the secret kiss recipe I found it twice in my cookbooks. Anyways this recipe calls for walnuts but i see you didn't list almonds? maybe you could substitute. Almonds would be good. Or you could try omitting I suppose. 
Secret Kiss cookie
1 cup butter; 1/2 cup sugar; 1 tsp vanilla; 1 3/4 cups flour; 1 cup chopped walnuts (substitute almonds); 6oz macaroon kisses or hershey's kisses; Icing sugar
Cream butter, sugar and vanilla in large mixer bowl. Gradually add flour and nuts. Beat on low speed until well blended. Chill dough for about 1 hour, or until firm enough to handle. Heat oven to 375F. Mold 1 tbsp dough around an unwrapped chocolate kiss and roll to make a ball. Be sure to cover kiss completely. Place on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake for 12 mins, or until cookies are set, but not brown. Cool slightly, remove to wire rack. While still warm, roll in icing sugar. Cool. Store in tightly covered container. Roll in sugar again before serving. 
If you want something just to press in a chocolate. I have a couple yummy choc cookie recipes that call for marshmallows pressed in and dipped or one that calls for a reese cup pressed in. 
have a great day


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

Bake them in a mini muffin tin, any recipe, then when you pull it out of oven, put the kiss in the cookie, it'll wrap around it and voila!! Hope it works for you.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

I make those with chocolate chip cookie dough that doesn't have the chocolate chips inside - there is a big one on top 

my kids don't like peanut butter cookies, but they liked the way these looked so I improvised... you can also use those chocolate star candies on top too


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

This may be of some help since your DS can't have peanut butter. 

What can I use as a substitute for peanut butter in recipes? A great substitute for peanut butter is soy nut butter. Made from roasted soy beans, it is manufactured in a "peanut-free facility," as the jar indicates. Because it resembles peanut butter in taste and texture, soy nut butter can be found in most grocery stores near the peanut butter.

DOES NOT contain peanuts, tree nuts of any type, sesame, dairy, egg, wheat (gluten), or shellfish. 
http://www.soynutbutter.com/Section/Food_Allergy/index.html

Where To Buy
You may have a kroger near you or lowes. There is other places to so go to that link to see what is near you.
http://www.soynutbutter.com/Section/Where_To_Buy/index.html

Use SoyNut Butter as a replacement for peanut butter in your favorite recipes.

An example: substitute Healthy Original Creamy SoyNut Butter ounce for ounce in Hershey's recipe for Peanut Butter Blossoms

Happy Holidays. That give me a idea for the kids at school..


----------

